# 8 fish day



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally made it out for about 3 hours, landed 8 steelhead and a monster creek chub that had me thinking it was a small trout. Mix of males, females, fresh chrome fish and colored fish that have been around awhile. Felt a little rusty after not being out in awhile, missed probably just as many as I caught. Had a few fish that had the FIRE and gave me great fights. That’s what I was after and it was delivered. Goodluck to everyone this spring.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome man...I managed one today and lost another was alot of guys out today... especially when I didn't make it out until 10...smh...a buddy of mine landed a brown today as well..small female...was pertty...


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

That’s awesome, I was out your way, went at about 10 also. Fished the small creek up by the Highway and didn’t see anyone this time on that stretch, picked up 3 before going to the creek by my house


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

It’s that time of year congrats


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome man...glad you made it out and got on some good unpressured fish...


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Where is the creek chub picture??

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Grandpa chub dont take pictures.


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

Fish Fray asking the real questions, we want the monster chub pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

NICE


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

connertrost said:


> Fish Fray asking the real questions, we want the monster chub pic
> Be careful what you ask for this is a family website
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Didn’t have a photo shoot on the chub sorry to let everyone down. Was fish Ohio grade for the species


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Chub_Sniper_860 !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What river you Killin them in idk whether to go to Conny Creek or the Rocky any thoughts on Saturday


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buddy had a good day on the rock a few days ago.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I had a one fish day yesterday but only fished for about an hour and a half. Should have been 2 but the second came in like I had snagged a small branch. He woke up a few feet from me and took off. I hadn't set the hook and didn't realise it was a fish until he was off and broke the surface.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice fellows! I haven't been up north in a couple weeks. Been hitting spillway/dams now that ice is gone...you all got me thinking of making a trip up though lol.

Tight lines!

Don


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of people on the Grand today. Didn't fish long I hit 2 the wife got 2. Had someone make a comment about releasing them. Time to hit some harder to get to spots. I knew it would be a short trip. So did a park and fish.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at the Chagrin yesterday throwing maribou jigs and platics under a bobber. Talked to a guy on my side of the river who told me the guy across from us caught&rel 5. He was fishing with live shiners into a dark run(few and far between in those LOW-flows) below him. Whle I was there, he caught 5 or 6 more(abt 1.5 hr)! Landed them with his feet(true!) and released them! I had one chase my jig into clear water and miss. I would actually/personally prefer to catch one "angling" with my creations than what that guy was doing. He tight-lined them, no running or anything, just "horsed" them in on high-test line, stiff rod! At least he wasn't keeping.


----------

